# neuer PC, SATA SSD vs M.2 Sata SSD



## gregorowitsch (9. Mai 2018)

Moin
Ich baue mir nen neuen PC (AM4, Ryzen 2700X).
Soll man als Bootssd  besser direkt den m.2 Slot mit einer "langsamen" Sata-SSD bestücken oder ein Sata 2.5" Modell kaufen?
Ich werde 2 SSDs als Bootdevices nutzen, eine für Windows und eine für Arch.
Zur Auswahl stehen:
Samsung 860 Evo, Crucial MX500
Preislich macht es keinen Unterschied ob 2.5" oder M.2 (Samsung und Crucial als m.2 ca. 5 Euro Differenz).

Von einer echten NVME M.2 profitiert man ohnehin nicht?


----------



## Bert2007 (9. Mai 2018)

ich habe beide schnittstellen drin und kann dir sagen, greif zur sata ssd da du kaum einen unterschied merkst. wenn du das geld hast und auf neue technik stehst, dann hol dir eine m2. ich hab mir eine gekauft weil sie gerade im angebot war und ich bock auf eine m2 hatte.


----------



## markus1612 (9. Mai 2018)

Hab eine Samsung Sm951 (PCIe) und 2 Samsung 840 EVO drin, von denen ich eine früher als Systemplatte benutzt habe.
Stimme der Aussage von Bert2007 vollkommen zu, der Unterschied ist minimal.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2018)

Der einzige Vorteil ist wohl nur das du ein Kabel weniger hast bei M.2 Sata. Perfomance mäßig gibt es wohl kaum einen Unterschied.
Wenn dann würde eine PCIe M.2. was bringen. Aber die sind etwas teurer.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2018)

Im Grunde gibt es da kein Unterschied, sind beide SSDs via SATA3. Einzige Unterschiede liegen darin das die SSDs nicht alle immer gleich schnell sind.
Es seiden du baust dir eine M.2 als NVMe ein, dann wird diese viel schneller sein.

Merken wirst du aber im normal Betrieb selbst mit einer NVMe M.2 kaum ein Unterschied.
Nur beim Installieren, entpacken oder verschieben von Großen Dateimengen wird sie schneller sein. Wobei beim Verschiebe es auch eine gleich schnelle M.2 sein müsste, sonst hast du wieder Geschwindigkeit verloren.


----------



## markus1612 (10. Mai 2018)

Die 860 ist ja ne SATA SSD.
Da ist es völlig egal, ob du M.2 oder 2.5" nimmst, die sind bei gleich schnell.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2018)

Ich sehe da den Vorteil darin... einfach einstecken und sich freuen ohne Kabel verlegen und anschließen zu müssen.
Bei mir kann ich neben meiner bereits vorhandenen 960 EVO auch noch zwei weitere M.2 verbauen und da möchte ich demnächst um ganz von HDDs weg zu kommen auch ganz normale SSDs als M.2 verwenden, da günstiger und einfach zu verbauen sind.


----------



## markus1612 (10. Mai 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich sehe da den Vorteil darin... einfach einstecken und sich freuen ohne Kabel verlegen und anschließen zu müssen.
> Bei mir kann ich neben meiner bereits vorhandenen 960 EVO auch noch zwei weitere M.2 verbauen und da möchte ich demnächst um ganz von HDDs weg zu kommen auch ganz normale SSDs als M.2 verwenden, da günstiger und einfach zu verbauen sind.



Also ich finde das etwas übertreiben.
Die Zeitersparnis ist mMn minimal bis nicht vorhanden, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Ich finde 2.5" etwas flexibler, da man ne M.2 Schnittstelle nicht überall hat.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2018)

Sehe ich nicht, denn in meinem Fall kann ich bis zu zwei M.2 noch zu meiner bestehenden dazu stecken und da stecke ich rein und fertig.
Bei SSDs muss ich diese verschrauben, Kabel extra verlegen und sauber fixieren und am besten so das nicht als zu viel vom Kabel sichtbar ist. Durch meine Wasserkühlung und meinem Licht was ich bereits verbaut habe habe ich schon genug Kabel verlegt so das ich das hintere Seitenteil nur erschwert öffnen und schließen kann. Hinten auf der Rückseite habe ich bereits meine alte SSD verbaut und könnte da noch weitere drei verbauen. Im inneren kann ich nichts verbauen da alle meine Laufwerkskäfige wegen meiner Wasserkühlung weichen mussten.

Es ist daher Ansichtssache und muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Die M.2 als Sata kosten genau so viel wie gewöhnliche SSDs, so das hier kein Finanzieller aufwand kommt.


----------

